# Windows Server 2013 Backup Off Site



## designwebs (Jan 13, 2005)

I am looking for a backup solution for the following.

Server running 

MS Windows Server Standard 2012, 
MS Exchange Server Standard 2013

I want to be able to back the server(s) up off site as well as locally. I have not done this before and I am looking for some suggestions along with some sample costs for same.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Check this and this out. They also have cloud services, but we never used that one from them. But there many different offerings out there. First you just need to decide what features do you need from cloud backup.


----------



## DataJunkie (Mar 4, 2013)

designwebs said:


> I am looking for a backup solution for the following.
> 
> Server running
> 
> ...


We recently started using for Zetta.net for windows server backup. Doing off site + local for Windows Server 2012, SQL, Exchange and a couple of Hyper-V VMs.

Our backup data is ~500GB and we're paying $225 a month.


----------

